# Mini Owners, I've got some questions



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

USING THE PICTURES ABOVE PLEASE HELP ME ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS:
1. What should I name my pygora (tan/black/white)?
2. What should I name my Tennesee Fainting Goat (gray/white)?
3. What do you think about their conformations?
4. Is there anything I need to know about the minis? 
5. Do these two goats make a good pair for breeding?

MORE QUESTIONS WILL PROBABLY BE POSTED LATER TODAY! Thanks!


❤Kayla❤


----------

